# أقوى موقع متخصص فى مجال سباكة المعادن



## أحمد دعبس (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*أخوانى فى الله *
*أحضرت لكم موقع * 
*متخصص فى مجال سباكة المعادن* 
*أتمنى أن تسفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم* 
 

 





​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*الموقع مش عاجبكوا ولا ايه ياجماعة 

مفيش حد يقول أى حاجة
*​


----------



## rambomenaa (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع يا ابو حميد


----------



## waleed_aid (2 مارس 2013)

myfordboy - YouTube


----------



## michanicl (4 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## الميلبي (6 يناير 2014)

ممتااااااااااز شكراااا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (18 يناير 2014)

​


----------

